# Feral Catapults 'iliahi



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

this was a kiawe (mesquite) fork that i found awhile back. it had some wormholes and looked like crap but there was lots of room to work with. armed with my fresh blade and tune up, i split it on my bandsaw and put in a koa spacer as an accent. i then installed an 'iliahi (sandalwood) burl butt cap and left the natural edge on it. 'iliahi is extremely significant to Hawaiians, as it was our #1 export at the turn of the century and was widely used for it's crazy fragrant smell. it smells like a mix between camphor and cedar. this frame is going to danny boy for the xmas in july trade. i know i'm not supposed to show and tell, but i've never really been into rules. i hope you like it, danny boy.


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

That looks stunning, really tight lines, beautiful job


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very nice job on that natty Steve, a chunky shooter with alot of character! the more i look the more i like, all the wear shows up as character............... lucky Danny boy!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ohhhhh my. Simply awesome!

Love the Koa spacer and the new logo









Hope you'll like mine


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

that's great!!! a nice touch with the spacer.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Excellent solution Steve, that looks great combination.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Gracias Chepo! I got your package today, it's beautiful!!! I'm amazed at how perfect it is. I will send yours soon.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh Danny Boy your slingshot!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

wow, Steve! man, that is sweet looking! Danny is gonna be camped by the mail box!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Real good job on that Steve! The butt cap is what sets that one apart.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Pop shot, I really have to say that a canned response of "nice job" would be an understatement. I have seen and owned some nice looking slingshots that shows some superior craftsmanship, but I would have to say that this slingshot is not only well crafted but FULL of character. A special slingshot for sure that establishes my expectations on your future work. The irony is that even though you made this, you have some huge shoes to fill on your projects to come.

Hats off to ya

LGD


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I almost reached for it to grab it out of the screen!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That's just bloody brilliant.... lucky Danny!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks guys- I was under the gun with the trade! I'm very pleased with the result, and I hope Danny Boy likes it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning one Steve!


----------

